

Using git and github to manage your dotfiles - cmdrcoriander
http://blog.smalleycreative.com/tutorials/using-git-and-github-to-manage-your-dotfiles/

======
tzs
This is a terrible idea, but can be fixed. The problem is that it makes the
dotfiles public. These are files that are normally private, and so it would be
easy to forget that you've exposed them and do something like add a shell
alias or vim macro that includes sensitive information.

Replace Github with Dropbox and you'll be a lot safer. You can still use Git
to manage revisions. That part of the idea was fine. Just don't have the
remote repository on a public service unless you are sure you can avoid
errors.

~~~
kibwen
As someone who keeps his dotfiles on Github (but is sure, for the moment at
least, that there's nothing sensitive in there) I'm having a hard time
imagining what sort of sensitive information a shell alias or a vim macro
could expose to a potential attacker. Can you be more specific?

~~~
_pdeschen
.ssh or .ec2 or any other api keys set as env within .bashrc comes to mind.

